# Google- Constipation more common in women - The News International



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Constipation more common in women**The News International**...* is most often due to a disorder of intestinal muscle behaviour; there are several such disorders, known collectively as *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*). *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

